# Reicht der Laptop noch für WoW BfA?



## maxniebo (14. August 2018)

*Reicht der Laptop noch für WoW BfA?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Laptop ist von 2012 und soll demnächst ersetzt werden.
Daher meine Frage reicht der jetzige noch für BfA? 

Acer Aspire V3
Intel Core I7 3630QM 2.4GHz
Nvidia GeForce GT640M 2GB Dedicated RAM
8GB DDR 3 Memory

Besten Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Batze (14. August 2018)

Bei der Graka kann es sehr knapp werden, alles andere passt noch, jedenfalls zum leveln. Inis könnten auch gerade noch so gehen, raiden Nein. Lad dir die Demo runter und teste es aus.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2018)

Spielst du denn aktuell bereits, nur ohne AddOn? Wie viele FPS hast du denn da? Es ist so, schau mal hier sehr weit unten: https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-640M.70792.0.html WoW, aber vermutlich auf einem älteren Stand, in mittel und 1024x768 Pixel über 100FPS; in hoch und 1280x1024 nur 40. D.h. du kannst auch mit der Auflösung einiges kompensieren. Aber wenn es möglich ist, dann teste mal mit der Demo, falls die Addon-Änderungen mit dabei sind. idr will Blizzard aber, dass auch alteingesessene Spieler nicht wegen einem Update plötzlich nen neuen PC brauchen, d.h. auf niedrigeren Details sollte sich eigentlich kaum etwas ändern.


----------



## Batze (14. August 2018)

Stimmt nicht ganz lieber Herbboy. Auch WoW hat mittlerweile ganz schöne Anforderungen, gerade in den Hauptstädten und im Raid merkst du es sehr wenn du keinen aktuelleren PC hast, von sehr langen Warte/Ladezeiten will ich gar nicht mal anfangen zu reden. Des weiteren, 32Bit Systeme werden gar nicht mehr unterstützt. Das Märchen das WoW mit einem Low Rechner gut spielbar ist, ist schon längst überholt. In Ultra Niedrig mag es noch gerade so spielbar sein auf alten Systemen, sieht dann aber auch so aus wie vor 13 Jahren und Inis und Raids sind damit nicht spielbar, da du keine Pfützen auf dem Boden siehst denen du ausweichen musst usw.
Aber wie ich schon sagte, er soll sich die Demo runterladen, dann in eine Hauptstadt gehen, Alli Sturmwind/Horde Oggrimar, da ist momentan auch wegen des AddOns volles Haus und da kann er ganz gut sehen wie weit er kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz lieber Herbboy. Auch WoW hat mittlerweile ganz schöne Anforderungen, gerade in den Hauptstädten und im Raid merkst du es sehr wenn du keinen aktuelleren PC hast, von sehr langen Warte/Ladezeiten will ich gar nicht mal anfangen zu reden.


 lies doch bitte genau.... ich fragte doch, ob WOW jetzt aktuell auf dem Laptop noch gut bei ihm läuft - wenn er DANN das AddOn dazuholt, dürften die Mehransprüche nicht so viel mehr sein - da will Blizzard vermeiden, dass Leute nur wegen EINEM neuen Update statt zB 40 FPS nur noch 15 haben...  

ich sprach nicht von WOW auf dem Stand zum Release vs heute. Der Hinweis auf die Benchmarks war nur so gemeint, dass er weiß, dass er zur Not mit der Auflösung für mehr FPS sorgen kann, FALLS seine aktuelle Version wegen des AddOns nicht mehr zB 60, sondern nur noch 40 FPS liefert. 

Oder kann man WoW etwa aktuell ohne AddOns spielen auf dem technischen Stand von vor 13 Jahren, und nur wegen einem AddOn wird es plötzlich zum Leistungsfresser?


----------



## Batze (14. August 2018)

Ähm wenn er sich die sogenannte Demo runter läd oder auch jetzt einfach nur spielt ohne AddOn, dann läd er sich alles runter, auch das AddOn das dann im Hintergrund nur gesperrt ist. Von den Anforderungen bleibt es das gleiche und ist egal ob du Classic/die Demo oder mit neuem AddOn spielst. Blizzard nimmt da keine Rücksicht ob du mit oder ohne AddOn spielst, es wird das komplette Paket geladen mit allen aktuellen Anforderungen.


----------

